# Coller automatiquement le presse-papier dans une cellule Excel avec un raccourci clavier



## Zabriskie73 (21 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai un très gros catalogue de livres à créer sur Excel avec des infos comme titre, auteur, liens affiliation, image, résumé etc.
Pour l'instant je ne fais que du simple copier-coller entre un navigateur et les cellules Excel. Ma productivité est basse, trop basse pour ces allers-retours entre le tableur et le browser.

Aussi, est-il possible de créer un système équivalent à Autohotkey où, après avoir copié du texte, différents raccourcis clavier me permettraient de coller le presse-papier directement dans la bonne cellule Excel, sans à chaque fois devoir pointer la bonne cellule ? 

Après, je suis preneur de toute autre solution bien entendu.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## benjisop (21 Octobre 2021)

Hello,

Il est possible d'au moins permettre de sélectionner automatiquement la cellule Excel dans laquelle copier à l'aide de macros VBA et de boutons. Il est peut être possible d'automatiser également la copie du presse papier pour aller encore plus vite.
C'est également 100% automatisable avec Powershell, si tu arrives à automatiser la récupération des informations sur le navigateur.

(Si tu as un Mac, je ne sais pas si Powershell tourne sur Mac, ni si le module Excel marche aussi)


----------



## Zabriskie73 (21 Octobre 2021)

benjisop a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Il est possible d'au moins permettre de sélectionner automatiquement la cellule Excel dans laquelle copier à l'aide de macros VBA et de boutons. Il est peut être possible d'automatiser également la copie du presse papier pour aller encore plus vite.
> C'est également 100% automatisable avec Powershell, si tu arrives à automatiser la récupération des informations sur le navigateur.


Ah merci beaucoup pour la piste, je vais la soumettre à un dév qui planche sur le sujet.


----------

